# Women



## Crono1000 (Jun 9, 2003)

just wanting to let you all know that women make no sense whatsoever and we, the rational gender, shall never understand them.  

I saw an episode of Futurama last night, and in the end the professor had a box that held the universe in it.  So it makes you think, how can the universe be in that box here when we're in the universe?  

Well I think of understanding women the same way.  If one male was unfortunate enough to fully understand a women, I feel that after the cross eyes and the constant migraine that the loop hole of a thought would induce, his head would evently implode in the universe within the same universe.  

This has been carefully calculated.  I assure you that it's true.  

I'm open for any suggestions or wisdom from others.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

Stop trying to be profound and shut the fuck up, you whinney little bitch.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 9, 2003)

see folks, there's another example of how intrusive and annoying a girl can be


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

If that's your pick up lines then no wonder you never get any poonani.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 9, 2003)

Stop trying to understand them and just go with the flow.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> just wanting to let you all know that women make no sense whatsoever and we, the rational gender, shall never understand them.
> 
> I saw an episode of Futurama last night, and in the end the professor had a box that held the universe in it.  So it makes you think, how can the universe be in that box here when we're in the universe?
> ...



Ok, here's my real advice:


Turn gay. You seem to be half way there as it is, you homo.


----------



## Tboy (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Stop trying to be profound and shut the fuck up, you whinney little bitch.



*psstt*   ...Don't squish his little version of reality....  He may do something rash


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> *psstt*   ...Don't squish his little version of reality....  He may do something rash




Like grow some balls?

And unlikely scenario.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2003)

Cronnoboy, don't pay any attention to these idiots.  I understand what your saying.  But give it up dude.  You will never understand a woman.


----------



## Tboy (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Like grow some balls?
> 
> And unlikely scenario.



Yeah,  I suppose you're right.  That'll never happen.


----------



## Tboy (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> I understand what your saying.




Do you realize what you just said?  Have you gone off the deep end?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 9, 2003)

it's either understand me or understand women.  Neither is simple, but mine is possible.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Cronnoboy, don't pay any attention to these idiots.  I understand what your saying.  But give it up dude.  You will never understand a woman.




You understand him not understanding?

Well aren't you two a couple of oestrogen-laiden latent homosexuals.

Go make babies.


----------



## Tboy (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Well aren't you two a couple of oestrogen-laiden latent homosexuals.




 Oh my.  

Rusty,  MJ's gonna be disapointed with you.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jun 9, 2003)

if only we could read minds, like that mel gibson movie  - what women want?

but even if we said they thought something, they would deny it!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> You understand him not understanding?
> 
> Well aren't you two a couple of oestrogen-laiden latent homosexuals.
> ...



gawd, what a fucking moron.......


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

HEY!

Less of the "fucking".


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm not sure if that was meant to be funny, but I'm laughing.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2003)

@ TCD


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> HEY!
> 
> Less of the "fucking".



Oh I forgot, you want to be a mod so I cant say fuck around you..............


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I'm not sure if that was meant to be funny, but I'm laughing.




Yeah, i got it from my dad when i was a wee whipper-snapper.

Whenever i call him names with insults such as "You're a complete idiot", he'd always say "Hey! less of the 'complete'."


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Oh I forgot, you want to be a mod so I cant say fuck around you..............




I do?

Right then - stuff we've established in this thread:

1. Rusty is a homosexual who loves Crono.

2. Crono is a whinney little bitch with no balls who loves Rusty.

3. Crono can't "understand" women.

4. Rusty can "understand" that Crono can't "understand" women.

5. Rusty can, however, read my mind.

6. Point #5 is null and void, since he is clearly wrong.

7. Rusty is a such a dumb fucktard that he can't comprehend a "joke", even when i'm insinuating the "joke" back onto myself, saying that i _am_ a moron.

8. Rob is a genius.

-- End of list --


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I do?
> 
> Right then - stuff we've established in this thread:
> ...



All of those things have been established only in your little pea brain.     What a bitch.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

What a piss-poor come back.

I was expecting better from you.

And lest ye not forget, they are things established by mother nature, although i have been compared to a diety in the past.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> If that's your pick up lines then no wonder you never get any poonani.



TCD your priceless. too bad you arent coming to Vegas...you would put some spice into the mix


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> TCD your priceless. too bad you arent coming to Vegas...you would put some spice into the mix



Well, Well, Well..............

TCD, looks like you have one in your fan club.  Things are looking up for ya.........


----------



## MJ23 (Jun 9, 2003)

WELL.. I dont like to take sides, but this is what I see

Cronno raising a good point.. ( A woman's favorite saying is "I feel like bla bla bla,  and " I need bal bal bla) 

TCD thought he could be funny.. "word on the street it will help build your mod points." 

and Tboy.. NOW thats a bitch that likes to jump on the bandwagon every time she gets a chance 


I rest my case


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> WELL.. I dont like to take sides, but this is what I see
> 
> Cronno raising a good point.. ( A woman's favorite saying is "I feel like bla bla bla,  and " I need bal bal bla)
> ...


I'm starting to think TCD and Bitch-Boy are on that same band wagon.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

Where does being funny attribute to mod points?

And where have i stated i want to be a mod?

And where did you purchase your malfunctioning brain from? I suggest you take it back to Wal-Mart and request a refund. 

Of course, that said, you may just be a little corn-hole bitch of Rusty's. Everything you say seems to smell of semen.


----------



## Tboy (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> I'm starting to think TCD and Bitch-Boy are on that same band wagon.




I have found that we do share an opinion:  You suck.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Where does being funny attribute to mod points?
> 
> And where have i stated i want to be a mod?
> ...



WTF...........He's not smart enough to get a brain from wal-Mart..........He got his from the corner gas station out of the mens toilet.  That is why we call him shit for brains.........


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> I'm starting to think TCD and Bitch-Boy are on that same band wagon.



No way. That wagon is mine, and i'm the driver.

He's just trying to be cool.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> I have found that we do share an opinion:  You suck.



And you suck your cousin........


----------



## Tboy (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> 
> and Tboy.. NOW thats a bitch that likes to jump on the bandwagon every time she gets a chance




 

Ouch that hurts.  No, Really it does hurt.  ... I'm not kidding.  



Now pick a cheeck and pucker up.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> What a piss-poor come back.
> 
> I was expecting better from you.
> ...



How is it someone with such large man-boobs such as yourself can talk about others estrogen and oestrogen levels. Take your fatty-ass boobs somewhere else.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> .. NOW thats a bitch that likes to jump on the bandwagon every time she gets a chance
> I rest my case



I thought he was talking about J'Bo. 

Secondly, where do you guys get the idea that the poultry boy was going to be a Mod?


----------



## Tboy (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> And you suck your cousin........










Dat was really, really weak.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I thought he was talking about J'Bo.
> 
> Secondly, where do you guys get the idea that the poultry boy was going to be a Mod?




It was actually a joke directed to the man-ho.


----------



## MJ23 (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> No way. That wagon is mine, and i'm the driver.
> 
> He's just trying to be cool.




There is no need to go back and forth like little girls.... 


Tboy seems to be getting excited.. I mean the dude passed the cousin phase, cant stop him now


and if I were you, I would not let him step a foot in that wagon


----------



## MJ23 (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I thought he was talking about J'Bo.
> 
> Secondly, where do you guys get the idea that the poultry boy was going to be a Mod?




i am talking about Tboy.. YOU, what the hell ??  I hardly see any difference..


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 9, 2003)

Aren't we treading on dangerous ground?


----------



## MJ23 (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Aren't we treading on dangerous ground?



Oh BOy


Fuck Off


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 9, 2003)

Fuck Off? Original.

You realize this makes you a turncoat, eh? Or do you just like your chickens young?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

i am not the wagon DM....so to you i say  

no one rides me unless they get a permission slip and pass the test.


----------



## MJ23 (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Fuck Off? Original.



UR Damn skippy it is
 

"Oh no, I am still treading those same dangerous grounds....


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am not the wagon DM....so to you i say
> 
> no one rides me unless they get a permission slip and pass the test.




Thats not what I heard.................. 

I heard you been rode by everyone, like a roller coaster........


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

really? you know what rusty...your a loser....you have never said anything remotely nice to me and you know why? cause all the men that you have the hots for on IM hit on me instead of you...therefore you have to bash me....well if you got it (which you dont) you play with it..


----------



## Tboy (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Thats not what I heard..................
> 
> I heard you been rode by everyone, like a roller coaster........





 

Here goes another thread.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 9, 2003)

OK ENOUGH OF THIS!

I'm fucking confused who's doing what with who where sucking who's cousin's what?

ChickenChoker: Seriously man, you've ruined my thread.  Just like katie's women's instruction book thread a few days back ragging on men, I had created a thread that ragged on women.  Instead, you come to my thread, distastefully calling me a bitch directly after you bitched up jodi's evanescense thread.  If you don't like that type of music, then why'd you go in her thread?

Tboy: Get your dill out of TCD's asshole 

Rusty: thanks man

Damayor: Where' the FUCK did you come from?

MJ: thanks?  I mean... screw you... I mean... what side are you on again?


----------



## Tboy (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well if you got it (which you dont) you play with it..




He may not have it,   But he still plays with it.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 9, 2003)

I've made a WAR THREAD!  

WAR IS HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELL!


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 9, 2003)

I believe that this thread has proven it's own point.  

Women, such as Tgirl, JBo, and Chickenchoker ruin other people's good times, for reasons beyond our comprehension.  

Will we understand them?  Never.


----------



## Tboy (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> 
> 
> Tboy: Get your dill out of TCD's asshole




 That's not funny.  Nor is it true.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> really? you know what rusty...your a loser....you have never said anything remotely nice to me and you know why? cause all the men that you have the hots for on IM hit on me instead of you...therefore you have to bash me....well if you got it (which you dont) you play with it..




Why should I be nice to you.  The first time you responded to one of my post, you bashed me without even knowing me.  And I could care less who hits on you.  I'm not into hitting on women on the internet.  And if that's your game, mabe you should go see a shrink.  Personally all those guys that you say hit on you.  Are PM'ing me and laughing at your dumb ass............And one more thing.......get your teeth fixed.


----------



## Tboy (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I believe that this thread has proven it's own point.
> 
> Women, such as Cronno, JBo, and Chickenchoker ruin other people's good times, for reasons beyond our comprehension.
> ...


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Why should I be nice to you.  The first time you responded to one of my post, you bashed me without even knowing me.  And I could care less who hits on you.  I'm not into hitting on women on the internet.  And if that's your game, mabe you should go see a shrink.  Personally all those guys that you say hit on you.  Are PM'ing me and laughing at your dumb ass............And one more thing.......get your teeth fixed.





BWHAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> And lest ye not forget, they are things established by mother nature, although i have been compared to a diety in the past.



Yes Yes, I'm quite sure you've been compared to a diety... and I'm also quite sure it wasnt the diety of spelling. 

If you're going to claim to be a God, either spell your godhood correctly or alter all of us mortals so we cant tell the difference. 

And J'Bo, I dont hit on you... and Rusty said he loves me...   Rusty, you lying bastard!



Who let you animals out of the kennels?  I tell ya... come Summer time everyones mounting whatever moves or trying to beat the hell out of it.  *shrug*  Cant we all just get along?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

yes you guys get along.....sorry for bashing you in the first place rusty....you made your point...lets leave it at that.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yes you guys get along.....sorry for bashing you in the first place rusty....you made your point...lets leave it at that.



Jen - change your attitude quick, or you're gonna be fired as president of my fan club.

Ya dumb wench.


----------



## MJ23 (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> MJ: thanks?  I mean... screw you... I mean... what side are you on again?



Dude.. Dont confuse things..

I dont like any of you Fuckers...
  

I just thought you had a good point


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> How is it someone with such large man-boobs such as yourself can talk about others estrogen and oestrogen levels. Take your fatty-ass boobs somewhere else.




I see in your retardedness you quoted the wrong post of mine. Very clever of you.

However, there is a vast difference between chest-oestrogen and oestrogen in the brain, which you seem to suffer from greatly, ya great wuss - in addition to that extra chromosome you have.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I see in your retardedness you quoted the wrong post of mine. Very clever of you.
> 
> However, there is a vast difference between chest-oestrogen and oestrogen in the brain, which you seem to suffer from greatly, ya great wuss - in addition to that extra chromosome you have.




Dude, what size is your bra?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> There is no need to go back and forth like little girls....



Typical that you should bring little girls into the conversation, noncey boy.

Kiddie fiddlers like yourself should be locked in cells full of Rustys and Cronos for continuous anal sabotage.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> OK ENOUGH OF THIS!
> 
> I'm fucking confused who's doing what with who where sucking who's cousin's what?
> ...



Can anyone else hear the faint sound of melancollie violin music harping up in the background?

This is typical of a whinney little bitch like yourself.

Crono, go cry about it you sexually challenged gimp.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Why should I be nice to you.  The first time you responded to one of my post, you bashed me without even knowing me.



Boo-fucking-hoo, you great sissy.

Jen has the ideal attitude - lay down the rules upon introduction. She wears the pants and you're her little pooch. Which is rather fitting judging from your avatar.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Boo-fucking-hoo, you great sissy.
> 
> Jen has the ideal attitude - lay down the rules upon introduction. She wears the pants and you're her little pooch. Which is rather fitting judging from your avatar.



Hey I don't have a problem with her wearing the pants, if she would just take them off every once and a while.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> 
> Women, such as Tgirl, JBo, and Chickenchoker ruin other people's good times, for reasons beyond our comprehension.
> 
> Will we understand them?  Never.



Well you certainly won't. Your channel of thought is narrower than a capilliary.

You must get jealous when you see those clever squirrels on TV walk along washing lines and getting nuts.

Well, all except the latter part - you get "nuts" on a regular basis, eh?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yes Yes, I'm quite sure you've been compared to a diety... and I'm also quite sure it wasnt the diety of spelling.
> 
> If you're going to claim to be a God, either spell your godhood correctly or alter all of us mortals so we cant tell the difference.



Typing error, Sherlock. No doubt you'll be beating off over finding a minor flaw in my genius. My photo is in the members photos thread in case you still need help getting it up. I know old men like yourself have libido issues.

Not like it matters, since you rarely smell the pie as it is.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Dude, what size is your bra?



Eye-patch size.

Exactly like the size of cup you use when you play cricket - or crochet in your case, you faggot.


----------



## MJ23 (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Typical that you should bring little girls into the conversation, noncey boy.
> 
> Kiddie fiddlers like yourself should be locked in cells full of Rustys and Cronos for continuous anal sabotage.



My whole point is that going back and forth was rather pointless and if anything detrimental, but clearly thats where you shine



I am doing it myself


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Hey I don't have a problem with her wearing the pants, if she would just take them off every once and a while.




Would it not bother you that, despite her not actually having a penis, she'll always have a bigger cock than you?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Eye-patch size.
> 
> Exactly like the size of cup you use when you play cricket - or crochet in your case, you faggot.



Rumor has it that you rarely leave home for a piece of ass, since you have your own bitch tits to play with.......


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> My whole point is that going back and forth was rather pointless and if anything detrimental, but clearly thats where you excel




Detrimental to what exactly?

Your reputation? Since you've been exposed as a child molesting, flower arranger?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Would it not bother you that, despite her not actually having a penis, she'll always have a bigger cock than you?


What I can't figure out is why your so interested in the size of my cock.  You guys must do things different over there across the pond.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Rumor has it that you rarely leave home for a piece of ass, since you have your own bitch tits to play with.......




Yeah - they're called "Rusty" and "Crono" - and i'm playing the idiotic prats right now.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> What I can't figure out is why your so interested in the size of my cock.  You guys must do things different over there across the pond.




Morbid fascination with freaky, unusual beings such as a cockless wonder like you is commonplace in any country.

Get used to it. You could make some money being a circus side show.


----------



## MJ23 (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Detrimental to what exactly?
> 
> Your reputation? Since you've been exposed as a child molesting, flower arranger?




Now thats a winner... But dealing a little girl with " bitch tits" like urself

I guess I am guilty


----------



## MJ23 (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Morbid fascination with freaky, unusual beings such as a cockless wonder like you is commonplace in any country.
> 
> Get used to it. You could make some money being a circus side show.




Dude... Can you mentally not include that word "COCK" everytime you mumble a statement or two.

I mean shit, If Dick is your thing , no need to sing it..


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Now thats a winner... But dealing a little girl with " bitch tits" like urself
> 
> I guess I am guilty



Stealing the ideas of others eh? You pirate. I beg you to look up "originality" in the dictionary.

And then look up the word "innocence", and think of yourself pirating this from small children, you nasty piece of work, you.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Dude... Can you mentally not include that word "COCK" everytime you mumble a statement or two.
> 
> I mean *shit*, If Dick is your thing , no need to sing it..



So excrement is your trick.

Therefore you must not only be a pirate, but a "pirate of the brown canal".

How lovely.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

On a side note, forget the paedophilia references. I'm making myself feel ill writing about it.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

ok i am not going down like this...its killing me to sit back and read this.

so rusty...dear rusty....you think that i am just some little blonde haired carb depleted chick who doesnt know shit about shit....well you are sadly mistaken my hick friend...one thing i know is how to read the reactions people have to certain comments.....even over the internet i can tell how much your hurting.....no offense but it must suck to not be liked on the site...and although my philosophy is to "be yourself and not hide anything" this may be one case when i would say "umm maybe you should try to take on another character cause your personality SUCKS"....i was simply joking when i posted the thing about the IM guys hitting on me and you being jealous....however i think that i may have hit a sensitive area....people lash out and become harsh when you hit sore spots....comeon its so see through it hurts....so my dear....my dear my dear rusty.....if anyone needs a shrink.....well i think you know what i am about to say......so have a great night and take care of that head of yours.....and by the way my momma would kill you for the teeth comment....she spent $2000 on my smile....and i love it......too bad your such a sad person that you never use your smile


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ...one thing i know is how to read the reactions people have to certain comments.....even over the internet i can tell how much your hurting.....



He hurts about everything. 

It must suck coming from a line of genes like his family. More like a cess pool than a gene pool.



> ....people lash out and become harsh when you hit sore spots....



Yeah - he must always be sore after taking those Crono-poundings.

And she was lying, Rusty - she means GREAT offense.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 9, 2003)

I have created a MONSTER!

I once made a thread within the past week INTENDED for bashing one another, and it died with only like 10 or something posts.  Now I make a thread with the intention to unite male members of the board (don't get excited chickenchoker, I don't want you uniting your male member with anything around here), and everyone's hating each other.  

And then I saw JBo and Rusty getting along and I'm thinking "aw that was sweet" and then Jbo snaps once again and it's all back to hell.  

Not to mention MJ is openly on my side about something!  

So I direct this back to my original post of the thread, it seems to me that this thread has become an alternate universe within itself.  black is white, up is down, and left is the hand used to jack off with.  

Obviously, someone tried to figure women out, and screwed the rest of us up


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Typing error, Sherlock. No doubt you'll be beating off over finding a minor flaw in my genius. My photo is in the members photos thread in case you still need help getting it up. I know old men like yourself have libido issues.
> 
> Not like it matters, since you rarely smell the pie as it is.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> Not to mention MJ is openly on my side about something!



Wow. You mean to say you may actually have a friend?

I bet you never thought you'd see the day you could say that.



> So I direct this back to my original post of the thread, it seems to me that this thread has become an alternate universe within itself.  black is white, up is down, and left is the hand used to jack off with.
> 
> Obviously, someone tried to figure women out, and screwed the rest of us up



Dude, would you shut the fuck up already?

You seem to talk complete and utter bollocks and then return to your little whinney bitch ways.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_




Hey, at least you see the funny side of your disability.

As does everyone else.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)

TCD... are you touching yourself as you respond to these?  

I know all the idiot responses to that, being that I'm an idiot... please by all means entertain and throw a few at me.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> TCD... are you touching yourself as you respond to these?



Will it help your erection problems if i was to say i was?

Does that sort of thing "do it" for you?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)

Yes, yes it would... hey, if I come to that Newcastle Half Marathon will you be there in spandex?  I'm sure you could get a nice pair off of Fire.

Oh, and if you need something to whack off to... my pics in the member section as well.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Oh, and if you need something to whack off to... my pics in the member section as well.



Oh please. 

If i chose to whack it over a photo of a dude i'd use my own photo. I'm way sexier than you. I "do it" for me.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm glad you do, no one else would.  You have the personality of Hitler on steroids...


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)

Except that at least some people liked him


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

How do you know Hitler wasn't on steroids?

If that were the case, would that make my personality like that of just Hitler, or Hitler + some other drug?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Except that at least some people liked him



Did they prefer him when he was on or off the steroids? Or any other drug you can visualise.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)

*sigh*  I hate it when it logs me out and I havent copied my post.  It really takes the fun out of it I tell ya.

My case for Hitler not being on steroids is of course his diminutive stature and the fact that he never mounted anything he'd recently killed in public.  Being the positively excitable maniac that he was, there could be no course of action except for that.

Yes... that would be TCD = H + D, my statement wasnt meant to imply that you act like Hitler when you are on Steroids, of course I blame that on the Deity of Literacy.  We never did get along.

Personally I preferred Hitler when he was enjoying a little E, but he wasnt so bad either when smoking a phat doobie.  Isnt everyone preferable when they are on drugs?  Or isnt everyone at least preferable when we are on drugs?  If the first statement were true though we'd have to prefer you on steroids... which I dont, I prefer you on cyanide.    Hmmm, I wonder if that could be considered a drug in any sense.  Why sure it could   So yes TCD, we prefer you on drugs.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2003)

That stuff was new in Hitler's time, some of the soldiers were on early forms of it though. Hitler's personal issues were more sex-fetish related. He luvved his mummy, and being pooped on.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)

Mudge... I so didnt need to know that man


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2003)

During the war, he was accused via propoganda from England that he was somehow homosexual and into young boys. This was not true that anyone really knows of (according to the History channel anyway  ), but he was, eh disturbed. He supposedly never had actual sex with his girlfriends, he only liked to be, violated. In fact it made the women he was with to feel demoralized and crappy in thier own right, and I believe 2 of them killed themselves, one being his cousin although under mysterious circumstances (she liked someone else and Hitler was jealous).


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)

Ooh, but hey Mudge... since it seems your kinda knowledgeable on the topic, are there any theories or perhaps something more solid that Hitler was manic-depressive?


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> You understand him not understanding?
> 
> Well aren't you two a couple of oestrogen-laiden latent homosexuals.
> ...



hahahaha that was funny  Sorry Crono I just found that funny for some reason.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

how appropriate people....we go from women and not understanding them to a bitch fight between the boys....and then between Rusty (a bitch as well) and I. Then we progress to Hitler  this is classic and gets my vote for best thread...thanks guys


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ooh, but hey Mudge... since it seems your kinda knowledgeable on the topic, are there any theories or perhaps something more solid that Hitler was manic-depressive?



Both Hitler and Musollini were beaten badly as children by thier fathers. I forget if Musollini was close to his mother, but he treated his women like sh!t, Hitler was "nice" to them in some ways worshipfull - but he considered them good only for baby making and occasional chatter, he didn't value them as equals.

Both of them received broken bones and bruises up the yin yang. I believe it was Hitler who was hospitalized being near death after one encounter but it could have been Musollini or even both.

Some people also believe Hitler has a self loathing issue about his appearance. When Hitler was young he was an artist living in France, twice denied access to one of the major art schools there, I think they said he lacked emotion and talent in general. He never painted people. When his mother died he returned to Germany broke, and bitter (she was the one paying his way mostly there).


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> how appropriate people....we go from women and not understanding them to a bitch fight between the boys....and then between Rusty (a bitch as well) and I. Then we progress to Hitler  this is classic and gets my vote for best thread...thanks guys



Jen,, I just read this thing from the beginning.  Did you ever get the feeling you were back in 1st grade?? hahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey Mudge my man,,, get out of this thread bro,, your too grown up for this place.   come on,, follow me.  Lets go... turn around,,, get back to that other thread we were talking on.    I don't see you moving yet!!!  grrrrrrrr    hahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

Seriously I like the Hitler discussion though.  But the rest of this entire thread is candy ass kid stuff.  Grow up and act your age people and RUSTY, stop beating up girls boy and pretend you don't live THAT far back in the woods  and for Gods sake put your mommas dentures back in your head!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2003)

I like the History Chan


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)

Yeah yeah, you're just pissed about the spandex comment fire


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)

You're right though... this thread was a waste.  Perhaps I'm a kid, but I also found it kinda amusing.  TCD, I lied... you are good for something


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I like the History Chan



Same here Mudge!!!  I'll have it on tonight after American Chopper on Discovery.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah yeah, you're just pissed about the spandex comment fire


hahahaha   good one Eggs


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)

Ahhh, you guys are lucky... I dont have cable.  My sole form of entertainment is you guys and mowing the lawn, haha.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 9, 2003)

it has become a childish blunder.  and I being the creator of this thread am bound to get the blunt end of the deal.  I apologize to everyone for chickenchoker's annoying interference with the thread, which I have no clue how it came down to this rambling.  Maybe it's just me but I found none of this amusing or at all laughable, with the exception of maybe that one joke firestorm liked about estrogen or something, i forget.  I mean I don't know if you were just joking and slamming like we all do TCD and I'm just not "getting it" today, but most of what all you've said hasn't come across as funny but moronic and insulting.  Jbo and Rusty, I hate to see two good members of the board not getting along, I'll be glad to be a mediator of sorts for you two or even as a punching bag if yall want to let some steam off, but I don't think the tension belongs in the open (even though it does amuse me .) but either forgotten about or settled via PM.  Personally I think yall should just ignore each other until one of you explodes and MJ and I will take bets.  Mudge the Hitler discussion is interesting, but you're using up good intelligence on a rotten thread.  I had always heard that many accuse Hitler of having been gay, I don't doubt it.  Eggs, I truly have no clue where you were going with the whole hitler thing.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 9, 2003)

mudge you're a moderator now, moderate this shit


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

Yooo you gooo booieeeey(Crono),, damn nominate him for Assistant to Prince.  (good post my friend)  I'm not getting into it with anyone here but I have no respect for a guy that talks to a female like that.  Its low class and that Rusty owes J'Bo an appology.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)

Ohh, wasnt going anywhere.  The statement was just in regards to personality, and it just sorta grew into a learning experience.  I dont get the History channel!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2003)

Well, I steered the topic to something else we all like to talk about, HITLER!  but I am not a moderator of this forum so I am powerless to stop the verbal masturbation.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I had always heard that many accuse Hitler of having been gay, I don't doubt it.



I remember hearing as a kid that there was a video or two of him with boys, and that the Neo Nazis would do anything to protect the world from those video reels. Of course you think if they would have them that they would just destroy them...

I too feel bad for J'Bo, if thats the right thing to say... even if we dont love each other to death I try to steer clear of stuff that gets pissy. I have done it now and again but man I dont need the stress and would rather spend my time doing something semi-productive, like, talking about Hitler - ok enough of that.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

hahahaha   Something semi-productive like talk about Hitler.   fucken funny.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2003)

Oh well. You can send over a hot mexican or italian woman to punish me, please send pictures first.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> So yes TCD, we prefer you on drugs.



What makes you think i'm not on drugs?

And why don't think i just forget to take my meds these days?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> but he was, eh disturbed. He supposedly never had actual sex with his girlfriends, he only liked to be, violated.



Sounds like Eggs has more in common with Adolf than me - although Eggs wasn't beaten as a child - he was, however, frequently dropped on his head.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> it has become a childish blunder.  and I being the creator of this thread am bound to get the blunt end of the deal.  I apologize to everyone for chickenchoker's annoying interference with the thread, which I have no clue how it came down to this rambling.  Maybe it's just me but I found none of this amusing or at all laughable, with the exception of maybe that one joke firestorm liked about estrogen or something, i forget.  I mean I don't know if you were just joking and slamming like we all do TCD and I'm just not "getting it" today, but most of what all you've said hasn't come across as funny but moronic and insulting.  Jbo and Rusty, I hate to see two good members of the board not getting along, I'll be glad to be a mediator of sorts for you two or even as a punching bag if yall want to let some steam off, but I don't think the tension belongs in the open (even though it does amuse me .) but either forgotten about or settled via PM.  Personally I think yall should just ignore each other until one of you explodes and MJ and I will take bets.  Mudge the Hitler discussion is interesting, but you're using up good intelligence on a rotten thread.  I had always heard that many accuse Hitler of having been gay, I don't doubt it.  Eggs, I truly have no clue where you were going with the whole hitler thing.



What a surprise.

The whinney little bitch is whinning again.

Can't you go play in the traffic or something?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> it has become a childish blunder.  and I being the creator of this thread am bound to get the blunt end of the deal.  I apologize to everyone for chickenchoker's annoying interference with the thread, which I have no clue how it came down to this rambling.  Maybe it's just me but I found none of this amusing or at all laughable,
> * i actually found it quite amusing until some hicks post hardcore bashing....at least i am polite and straight to the point*
> with the exception of maybe that one joke firestorm liked about estrogen or something, i forget.  I mean I don't know if you were just joking and slamming like we all do TCD and I'm just not "getting it" today,
> ...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yooo you gooo booieeeey(Crono),, damn nominate him for Assistant to Prince.  (good post my friend)  I'm not getting into it with anyone here but I have no respect for a guy that talks to a female like that.  Its low class and that Rusty owes J'Bo an appology.



its ok fire....an apology isnt nessesary...and i know that its outta the question....everyone has a bad day and posts ingnorant things....in Rusty's case he is just having a bad life.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I remember hearing as a kid that there was a video or two of him with boys, and that the Neo Nazis would do anything to protect the world from those video reels. Of course you think if they would have them that they would just destroy them...
> 
> I too feel bad for J'Bo, if thats the right thing to say... even if we dont love each other to death I try to steer clear of stuff that gets pissy. I have done it now and again but man I dont need the stress and would rather spend my time doing something semi-productive, like, talking about Hitler - ok enough of that.



I have nothing against you Mudge...dont really know you...thanks for taking note of immaturity...no not a good word to use....but you know what i mean....


----------



## Robboe (Jun 10, 2003)

> actually its people like him that make everyone else look alot more intelligent



haha!

I've had to double check snopes.com to see if his alleged negative IQ score was for real.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> .....and by the way my momma would kill you for the teeth comment....she spent $2000 on my smile....and i love it......too bad your such a sad person that you never use your smile



Did yo mamma get some change back?  Cause your teeth need to be floated.  Plus you could use some tits.  And your hips are wider than they should be.  


And Personally, I don't give a shit what you think about me.  I know all this bothers you, because your PM'ing everyone, and crying like a little bitch that your going to leave IM.........Grow up.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Plus you could use some tits.




She shares mine - "Rusty" and "Crono".


They're a right couple of tits alright.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)

Here we go again...


----------



## Rusty (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Seriously I like the Hitler discussion though.  But the rest of this entire thread is candy ass kid stuff.  Grow up and act your age people and RUSTY, stop beating up girls boy and pretend you don't live THAT far back in the woods  and for Gods sake put your mommas dentures back in your head!!!!



If you read it, you would understand it.  But I guess it was too far over your little pimple head.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yooo you gooo booieeeey(Crono),, damn nominate him for Assistant to Prince.  (good post my friend)  I'm not getting into it with anyone here but I have no respect for a guy that talks to a female like that.  Its low class and that Rusty owes J'Bo an appology.



No I don't dipshit.  It's the other way around.  This things goes back farther than this thread.  And If you had read this thread like you said you did.  You would have know that.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)

Now Rusty, you know good and well that this crowd _never_ looks at the big picture. This is the cyber-soap-opera, man....


----------



## Robboe (Jun 10, 2003)

Well, i think can all safely say that this thread is all the fault of Rusty.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jun 10, 2003)

due to the overwhelming requests to close this thread - I am closing it.


----------

